# Nakamichi pa-506 ZED



## Nakamichifan

Like new condition. Original box and manuel. $550 plus shipping.


----------



## Nakamichifan

Bump. Pm me if interested


----------



## Nakamichifan

$499 takes it


----------



## DirtyPickle

Love those old school amps.


----------



## Nakamichifan

Also parting with my Nakamichi TA-25 pre-amp tuner. $225 shipped.


----------

